# Funny owls..... another bag



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

A total different style. Funny owls to brighten up our day!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Love your bags! Do you have a basic pattern you can share?


----------



## isabelita (Feb 13, 2012)

Soooooo super cute!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

So bright and cheery! Thank you for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

socksaholic said:


> Love your bags! Do you have a basic pattern you can share?


No, I don't use a pattern. You start with a rectangle or two squares and you compose and stitch your fabric, depending on what you want to make. 
There are three layers: fabric-interfacing-fabric.
You don't need a pattern for a simple bag like this.
I made some pockets in the lining, with zipper for safety.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Very Cute.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

amortje said:


> No, I don't use a pattern. You start with a rectangle or two squares and you compose and stitch your fabric, depending on what you want to make.
> There are three layers: fabric-interfacing-fabric.
> You don't need a pattern for a simple bag like this.
> I made some pockets in the lining, with zipper for safety.


Maybe you don't, but we who are sewing challenged and less creative do :shock: :lol: !! May have to give it a try though, maybe the creative juices will start flowing.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

socksaholic said:


> Maybe you don't, but we who are sewing challenged and less creative do :shock: :lol: !! May have to give it a try though, maybe the creative juices will start flowing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Love your choice of fabrics. Fabulous bags!


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, another beautiful and vibrant creation. I love your bags too, the style and your wonderful talent for putting different patterns and colours together.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

That is a really cute bag. Love your color choices.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

My goodness, Amortje: you are a bagmaking machine!! Another beauty!

Question: do you give workshops??? Count me in!!!!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice bag. One can't have too many bags. I have a big piece of material and will have to find a pattern too. Thanks for showing us all your bags.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is adorable. You should put your stuff on Etsy.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice bag


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful bag.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

now that one I really like and usually dont like cute things ...it is sweet


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely bag&#128158;


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Once again, another winner. I love the fabric in this one, and the narrow bottom, and the tie closure, and, and, and.
Just wonderful.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable bag!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

This bag makes me smile.....Nicely done!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Another lovely bag. You are very talented.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> Maybe you don't, but we who are sewing challenged and less creative do :shock:  :lol: !! May have to give it a try though, maybe the creative juices will start flowing.


Use a piece of printer paper and cut and fold until you know you have it and then transfer that idea to fabric.  I see 2 panels and the sides, and bottom then handles.. that is basic but amortje
has a great talent of putting fabrics together and piecing them so that it looks like so much more  plus the pockets and specialty fabrics! all together and they turned out beautiful!!!
I want to play around with some totes too ... I just need the time


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Your bags are all very pretty.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Great Bag. Beautifully made. Great design.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice work! I like it.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Love your bags, they're so unique and beautifully created.


----------



## Jennyanydots (Aug 16, 2012)

Not only are your bags "over the moon" gorgeous, but your geraniums are just incredible!! You must have a talent for gardening too!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Can we see inside please? 
Your bags are so well made. I always have trouble with the finishing.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

JoRae said:


> That is a really cute bag. Love your color choices.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Love it


----------



## chills (Apr 28, 2011)

Can I buy one?


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very, very pretty. Color combinations are outstanding. You do beautiful work.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Is there a pattern that I can purchase?


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Love the owls! do you sell your bags? Would love to purchase this one!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Miss Shari said:


> Love the owls! do you sell your bags? Would love to purchase this one!


I would love to sell you the bag but I'm afraid it will be very expensive due to shipping and transfer costs.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

how thick interfacing you use.


----------

